
How scientists reacted to the Brexit - snake117
http://www.nature.com/news/how-scientists-reacted-to-the-brexit-1.20158
======
dustin999
52% voted for it, and not a single positive reaction from a scientist? "OMG,
all the smart scientists are against Brexit so if I'm smart, I must be against
it too!" Propaganda at its finest...

~~~
aries1980
This is an area where "Eastern Europeans stealing my job, but former colonies
are OK" or "Who is the president of the EC or EU Parliament" kind of problems
does not matter.

------
hbogert
EU funding blabla. You wonder why the Swiss universities still do so well.. I
don't think the leavers ever said the transistion was going to be painless.

~~~
aries1980
Swiss universities and businesses can also apply to many EU funding.

